# Mississippi Shortcourses



## tinadaisy (Oct 17, 2010)

April 7: 1- day workshop in Jackson at the Agriculture & Forestry Museum, Heritage Auditorium. Weather permitting afternoon sessions will be in the bee yard.



May 13-14: 2- day workshop sponsored by the Central Mississippi Beekeepers Association in Jackson at the Agriculture & Forestry Museum, Heritage Auditorium. Weather permitting afternoon sessions will be in the bee yard.



June 3-4: 2- day workshop at the Mississippi Agricultural Experiment Station; 5421 Hwy. 145 South, Verona. Weather permitting afternoon sessions will be in the bee yard.



June 16-17: 2- day workshop at the Marion County Activity Center, 1060 Hwy. 13 South (just outside of the South City limits) in Columbia. Weather permitting afternoon sessions will be in the bee yard. 

Contact Harry Fulton for registration: [email protected].


----------

